# Why is there so many LGBT furries?



## BlitzCo (Apr 19, 2015)

(Before you call me a homophobe, I'm trying to smear gay people)

A huge amount of furries that I know are bisexual and a few of them are gay/lesbian. And there is a huge amount of people on this forum who are LGBT. So this gives me the impression that a huge percentage of furries are LGBT. Why is that? Is there some aspect of this fandom that attracts gay people? 

I will like to hear your theories.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 19, 2015)

Because the fandom for the most part is extremely welcoming it's a place where people can be themselves without having to worry about people judging them naturally that would attract people from the LGBT community who can be harnessed or mistreated in main society.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 19, 2015)

That's a good question, but there are still a large number of straight furs out there (myself included). What you have to remember is there are a lot of fur's who are uncomfortable sharing their sexually or sexual interests with family or friends, simply because they are too afraid of embarrassment or rejection. As you know, members of the fandom are very open and acceptable of each other, so a the furs who where to afraid find it a lot easier to talk about they're sexuality. Being straight is pretty straight forward (no pun intended), you simply don't feel the need to let everyone know you're straight, which is why you hear more about LGBT fur's than you do about straight fur's.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 19, 2015)

Mhh. Thats a good question. Maybe, because we are more tolerant to gays or others than anyone else but that cant be the reason


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 19, 2015)

"Hey, everybody, I'm straight!" 
"No one cares."
Meanwhile...
"Hey, everybody, I'm gay!"
"We will always support you!"
And that is why it is easier to notice gay people.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

This is one of the most accepting fandoms you can find, it leads to people feeling very comfortable and able to speak as they truely are. It also allows straigth men to consider experimenting with the same sex, something that is completely unnacceptable but completely acceptable for woman outside the fandom. You can find people attractive but not want to fuck them, which allows people who are straight to compliment someone of the same gender that bit easier.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Apr 19, 2015)

Some people find release from outside world intolerance in the fandom. That, or they're confused and believe joining something like the furry fandom will help them figure it out. But, I'd go with the formal.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 19, 2015)

I think the cutesy aspect of the furry fandom has something to do with it. You know, not everyone is comfortable with openly calling stuff adorable but furries sure are. There's a lot of influence behind making everything look cute and fluffy and taking comfort in being huggy and .._friendly_ with whoever you want.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 19, 2015)

Because, on average, furries are less likely to cans.wav when someone mentions they prefer boning someone of the same gender.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 19, 2015)

It's because most non-human animals are homo-buddies and have been having secret gay marriage ceremonies for four score and seven years.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 19, 2015)

Furry community attracts plenty of folks that don't fit in anywhere else. Sometimes the bdsm community and furry community is the samething lol. Darn furs and their collars and master/pet relationships. when a group of people accept almost literally everyone....of course we will have all the rejects other people don't want! Like a hooker in california. :v


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2015)

because the furry fandom is open to everybody, even the worst people on earth. They don't have enough thick skin to tell people to "fuck off, we don't want you here" or there's just not enough people to do that. Technically they're open to everyone, except when you realize that you're a minority in the fandom and not part of the hivemind.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know what it is about furry. But, when I was spanking the monkey to dragon porn, I found many M/M and found that it wasn't bad. And well.. That sorta evolved into full M/M furry porn. M/M regular porn doesn't do anything for me. WHAT IS IT ABOUT FURRY GAY PORN??!! 

Then I was like... Fuck it.... *wanks*


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

The Furry Fandom is the most tolerant entity on the face of the Earth. From what I've seen, they will take just about anyone under their wing and tolerate the shit out of you.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The Furry Fandom is the most tolerant entity on the face of the Earth. From what I've seen, they will take just about anyone under their wing and tolerate the shit out of you.



Unless you act like a complete fuckass, but I find that that applies to most groups in life.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Unless you act like a complete fuckass, but I find that that applies to most groups in life.



True, but I've found that furries tend to be way more forgiving than others.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 19, 2015)

shteev said:


> This is the idea that I subscribe to. The fandom is a welcoming place because of its unorthodox, sometimes outright weird nature. We're all used to being labeled and perhaps looked down upon by society, even if never having experienced it individually, because we associate with the group. Such a situation creates an environment where most members don't pay any mind to people's sexuality or gender identity.
> 
> And, as such, LGBT people have no problem joining in and proudly displaying their identity. Perhaps they need to, as they really might not be able to IRL.
> 
> *I think the easiest way to sum this up is that the fandom is one big melting pot of weird.*



I think that's a good summary. The LGBT community and the furry community are really two separate entities. Obviously, not all furries are LGBT and not all LGBT people are furry. However, they are both pretty well described by words like weird, or eccentric, or abnormal, or some other synonymous words. So it's only natural there will be overlap between the two, like on a Venn diagram.


----------



## Troj (Apr 19, 2015)

That the fandom is an open and tolerant place where you can let your freak flag fly presents a kind of "chicken-or-egg" dilemma, though, because maybe the fandom's that way _because_ many of its founders and early adopters were LGBT.

Obviously, tons of furs are heterosexual, and yet, the fandom continues to be perceived as a largely-LGBT club. That's definitely interesting.

Also, even though I'll be the first to snarl at people for calling furries "fetishists," or reducing the fandom to just a "sex thing," I would say the fandom has a kind of unique "queer spirit" that other geek fandoms don't have. That's interesting, too, because it begs the question of what that "queerness" is, and where it comes from.

Just tossing out a tentative, still-brewing theory here, but maybe it's partly because fursuiting is more like drag than it is like traditional cosplay, in terms of its sensibilities and "vibe." Thoughts?

And/or, maybe it's because having fondness or nostalgia for cute fluffy animal characters is less likely to appeal to your typical gender-conforming hetero dude.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 19, 2015)

LBGT is still a minority in the fandom, they're just incredibly more vocal than the non-LGBT furries. I had a discussion about this with UrsusArtist on the Teamspeak few days back, and he agreed in full. In fact he was the first to say that LGBT was a minority.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 19, 2015)

funky3000 said:


> LBGT is still a minority in the fandom.



BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP.  Incorrect.

Something like 30-40% of the fandom identifies as straight.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 19, 2015)

I heard most people in the fandom were bisexual.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 19, 2015)

The majority -group- is Straight. But they are not an overall majority.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2015)

The art turns more people gay or bi, that is unless they don't merge the NSFW stuff with their personal lives outside of their furry fantasy or start developing an attraction to actual human beings of the same sex because of it.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 19, 2015)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The art turns more people gay or bi



Pretty sure that's not how it works...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 19, 2015)

I totally disagree with the "fandom is more welcoming to LGBT people so they congregate here" theory.

Because, LGBT or not, they would STILL have to have some interest in animal people and stuff. Unless there's a huge sub-section of the community which is just LGBT people with no interest in anthros, hiding from the intolerant people, that I've never known about before, in which I stand corrected.

Either that, or LGBT people welcomed by the fandom learn to appreciate anthros, in which case, I stand corrected.

Anyone wanna try and enlighten me on this? Something just doesn't add up.


----------



## KAS3519 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think it does have something to do with furries being more welcoming, because outside of the fandom I'm a very quiet, shy person, but I'm not afraid to speak my mind to others in the fandom.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 19, 2015)

What everyone else said. Also, I thought most furries according to some survey were straight?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Because homophobic furries look like retards when they are holding up their "God hate fags" signs when the crowd across the street is holding "Yiff in Hell, Furfag!"


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2015)

This is my theory on it. 
The furry fandom is very liberating to many, and a LGBT is already dealing with 
freedom issues. The fandom welcomes them regardless of sexual preference, 
this is wonderful to many. They feel free here, some have to closet their lives 
but here they can be free hiding behind a Fursona. 

Strait people also seem to act "Bi" after a time, adjusting to the majority of 
furs which is gay. The people are so kind and welcoming the straight person
doesn't feel put off with the themes. 

They accept it as part of the fandom and play along at times, RPing or faving 
art with a LGBT content. Normally they would shun such but here in the fandom
it's OK to be open to what you like. 

I love the fandom and I can be myself, which apparently is a feminine like male. 
Also a professor according to friends because i seem to have knowledge about
most things. I just read a lot and love to learn.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 19, 2015)

Kind of hard to be a nitpick about gender when you're attracted to anthropomorphic foxes and dragons and stuff. The differences between those are greater than the differences between male and female humans so...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Spatel said:


> Kind of hard to be a nitpick about gender when you're attracted to anthropomorphic foxes and dragons and stuff. The differences between those are greater than the differences between male and female humans so...



The tits and cock are usually the same...until you get into dog dick u.u


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> The tits and cock are usually the same...until you get into dog dick u.u



I like the furry look, that is fluffy and looking like a layer of fur inches deep. 
The human body ones are ok but seem slapped on a human body


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I like the furry look, that is fluffy and looking like a layer of fur inches deep.
> The human body ones are ok but seem slapped on a human body



If you find an artist who is really good at fusing animal to man you're lucky. Sometimes you have to laugh when the neck is human and the head is gigantic.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> If you find an artist who is really good at fusing animal to man you're lucky. Sometimes you have to laugh when the neck is human and the head is gigantic.



Now I'm really curious what you think of my toony style. 
May I ask to get your opinion?


----------



## Spatel (Apr 19, 2015)

I have noticed that the gay furries I'm friends with are much pickier about species. My best friend for instance is some kind of wolf/bat thing and that's all he finds attractive basically. Wolfy/batty/anthro hybrids basically--male ones of course. Whereas for me... anything well drawn really. Or any human who's in good shape. I'm like that guy at the buffet who tries to get a bit of everything.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Now I'm really curious what you think of my toony style.
> May I ask to get your opinion?



It's alright for toony because in a cartoon certain features are exaggerated to give a humorous effect. When one tries to be realistic and doesn't take into account how a giant head cannot be supported by a thin neck, it becomes humorous too...but that's an unintended effect.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's alright for toony because in a cartoon certain features are exaggerated to give a humorous effect. When one tries to be realistic and doesn't take into account how a giant head cannot be supported by a thin neck, it becomes humorous too...but that's an unintended effect.



Now do mine.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's alright for toony because in a cartoon certain features are exaggerated to give a humorous effect. When one tries to be realistic and doesn't take into account how a giant head cannot be supported by a thin neck, it becomes humorous too...but that's an unintended effect.



Why thank you, I'm happy to hear it. 
And god yeah, the Chibis even tho it's the style are always like bobbleheads


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Now do mine.



So far, so good. You've only got headshots atm though. Have you thought about attempting to do bodies?


----------



## Astrium (Apr 19, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> So far, so good. You've only got headshots atm though. Have you thought about attempting to do bodies?



I will once I finish all these headshot requests. I haven't had time to work on them in the past week because of 5+ hour long play practices.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 19, 2015)

I once went to a meet-up for furries and almost everyone there was gay. It got kind of weird because the meetup was at someone's house and someone found a dildo.





MarkOfBane said:


> Pretty sure that's not how it works...


Perhaps not, but I can confirm personally that it can make one learn new things about themselves.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 19, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I once went to a meet-up for furries and almost everyone there was gay. It got kind of weird because the meetup was at someone's house and someone found a dildo.Perhaps not, but I can confirm personally that it can make one learn new things about themselves.


 A friend I know has also had both weird and negative experiences at furmeets. I don't think I'll ever go to a furmeet, fuck that. Honestly, I'd rather go to a gaming meeting or choose a truck show/meeting over them all. From all the horror stories I've heard meeting up with other furries definitely isn't my priority.


----------



## facelessmaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The Furry Fandom is the most tolerant entity on the face of the Earth. From what I've seen, they will take just about anyone under their wing and tolerate the shit out of you.


Not that I have anything to be tolerated necessarily, but yea wow. Ever since I've been into the community it's felt like home. People seem so vibrant and genuinely loving. It's literally awesome.


----------

